# I'm a sucker for Walnut



## FLQuacker (Feb 1, 2019)

Purple heart peg

Maple 1 piece

2 pots

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 1, 2019)

ME TOO!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2019)

nice- so do i

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (Feb 1, 2019)

Love that maple striker.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 1, 2019)

Love all the woods you used! Superior job! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 1, 2019)

I may start hunting turkeys just so I can use this call!


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 1, 2019)

I got a few of Mike's burl in the finishing stages...seems to be taking longer on the finishes. Been cool and damp!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> I got a few of Mike's burl in the finishing stages...seems to be taking longer on the finishes. Been cool and damp!



The walnut burl- if so it will suck finish like a sponge but in the end it is almost like you can stick your hand in it. The under the graft burl is like root wood- very porous. My credenza has drawer insets out of walnut root wood


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 2, 2019)

Wayne, I sold you some pot call blanks from this board last March. Is this call made from one of them?


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 2, 2019)

@Mike1950 

BLM

Ive had it, gosh a couple years. Yep, coming along.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 2, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> @Mike1950
> 
> BLM
> 
> ...


has a little of everything in that one. Very Nice


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 2, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Wayne, I sold you some pot call blanks from this board last March. Is this call made from one of them?
> 
> View attachment 160062



No..99.9% of my walnut pots come from N FL. It's a little lighter and doesn't overdarken with my finishing process. It's also less dense and works well tone wise with my pot dimensions.

I think that piece got added in as a filler to someone on one of my sales....just didn't make the cut


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 2, 2019)

Hey, good for you. As much as you paid me for those, someone got some expensive filler.


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 2, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> No..99.9% of my walnut pots come from N FL. It's a little lighter and doesn't overdarken with my finishing process. It's also less dense and works well tone wise with my pot dimensions.
> 
> I think that piece got added in as a filler to someone on one of my sales....just didn't make the cut
> 
> View attachment 160074


Are those turning blanks? Bowl size?


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 2, 2019)

Bigg081 said:


> Are those turning blanks? Bowl size?



Use to be...

Sorry.,..

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 2, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> Use to be...
> 
> Sorry.,..


Sad sad sad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Jul 10, 2019)

Hey #Bigg081 I have several Walnut logs I will be processing shortly. NICE stuff. What are you looking for?


----------



## Longbeards7 (Nov 13, 2019)

Walnut is my go too!


----------

